# Methylene Blue



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

When I was breeding dart frogs about 12 or 13 years ago people were normally using Methylene Blue to control infections. I don’t read much about the use of that in the recent search history. Are people still using that?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I have used methylene blue as a safe alternative to betadine twice on frogs to my memory, once as a wound irrigator for lawn mower foot amputation injury to a toad and the other for a bullfrog that somehow had multiple fish hooks embedded in his forelegs and feet.

It is unclear if it was the MB that prevented infection or the semi sterile hospital environs and broad spectrum ophthalmic ointment which I like better for frog skin.

From my understanding, it is fairly specific in microbial kill power and cant be relied on to cure infections once they become angry or systemic.


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

I use it for my caudate eggs it prevents fungal growth


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Like David said, these days it's mostly just used in a diluted form to wash or soak frog eggs that are having molding issues.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

What dosage do you use on frog eggs? How many drops per gallon of water?


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone know the dosage?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey BigFrog, what are you trying to do?

Ive stood side by side with some of the best fish guys in the east bay. Watched them and absorbed tactics.

capful of methylene blue per 10 gallons is standard dose for fish. Most meds and additives are cap per 10. 

As a wash (ie; limited exposure for antespsis protocol) let me share that a squirt from the bottle to specimen hanger container, to infuse a deep blue without opacity, has been used without consequence. 

As a preventative well, i dunno. I relied on PIA water changes to prevent problems. 

Like I said ive used it a couple times on frog injuries - deep blue wash. Always been curious about its other possible preventative values. 

My collective gut fauna of info leans toward its use as fostering an inhospitable seat for unwanted fungi, but not a valuable cure


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Methylene Blue used to prevent mold on frog eggs. How many drops per gallon of water.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

A Teaspoon (Capful) per 10 gallons is a standard dose for aquatic life forms.

But I think there is plenty of room for experimentation.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It may be better to investigate eliminate cause and prevention. 

Discovering and fostering healthy conditions for eggs teaches way more than any added compound can.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's the dosage from Kordon:
_To aid in general disease prevention, detoxification of fishes suffering from nitrite or cyanide poisoning and for use as a prophylaxis against fungus infections of fish spawns (eggs), add 10drops per gallon (3.78 liters) or 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons (37.8 liters) of water (this produces 3 ppm methylene blue)._

I get it from chemistry supplies at a 1% solution. Kordon off the shelf aquarium version is a 2.303% solution. The relevant part of the dosage is the parts per million. If you get it from your LFS, the above dosage blurb should do the trick for you. But like kmc suggested, I often mix to the shade rather than do the math. it is really quite non-toxic (unless you're a fungus). You should measure first, a few times, to get a good idea of what shade of blue is the proper one.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's the dosage from Kordon:
_To aid in general disease prevention, detoxification of fishes suffering from nitrite or cyanide poisoning and for use as a prophylaxis against fungus infections of fish spawns (eggs), add 10drops per gallon (3.78 liters) or 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons (37.8 liters) of water (this produces 3 ppm methylene blue)._

I get it from chemistry supplies at a 1% solution. Kordon off the shelf aquarium version is a 2.303% solution. The relevant part of the dosage is the parts per million. If you get it from your LFS, the above dosage blurb should do the trick for you. But like kmc suggested, I often mix to the shade rather than do the math. it is really quite non-toxic (unless you're a fungus). You should measure first, a few times, to get a good idea of what shade of blue is the proper one.

(Side note: I use it in my cricket water gel mixture and have never used it on frog eggs. I just separate fungus-y eggs with a scalpel and pipette them away. But it should work just fine for an egg bath.)


----------

